# Afraid of the woods?



## Etter2 (Sep 30, 2011)

It seems odd to me that so many people claim to have a passion for the outdoors yet are terrified of apparently everything living out there.

There is a thread in another forum about cougars.  Apparently half the state will shoot one if they see one out of pure fear.  People also seem to be afraid of bears and all snakes whether venemous or not.  Seems odd to me.  If nature is so terrifying to you, wouldn't you stay at home?


----------



## Longstreet1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I have two young girls nothing scares me!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BkBigkid (Sep 30, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> I have two young girls nothing scares me!!!!!!!!!



Yet Let em get some age to them and start bringing home Boys!


----------



## Longstreet1 (Sep 30, 2011)

BkBigkid said:


> Yet Let em get some age to them and start bringing home Boys!



I have a place on the wall for them


----------



## FVR (Sep 30, 2011)

Only things I'm scared of in the woods are;  flying bullets and falling on my broadhead.  Oh, and the boogie man.  I've been stalked by a cougar and yes that is scary, but in Georgia uncommon.  Bears mostly want to get out of Dodge if they see you.  

Snakes I have found will leave you alone most times.  That is why snakebite victims are mostly men.  Women see a snake and go the other way, men see a snake and "hey, watch this."


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 30, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> I have two young girls nothing scares me!!!!!!!!!



I've got 3.... 

And a 4 month old son... 

I have seen a mtn lion while fishing in Wyoming once. A panther in SC... But while my hair stands on end watching them... I will leave them alone. Bears no big deal... Love to watch them.

Snakes... Now there's the thing I will scream like a little girl and start shooting!!!!


----------



## SneekEE (Sep 30, 2011)

I love the outdoors, but I do have one fear. Sometimes when walking to my deer stand in the dark I am afraid that any moment OPRAH is gunna jump out of a tree or bush and eat me. But I dont let my fears keep me away from the woods.


----------



## Etter2 (Sep 30, 2011)

SneekEE said:


> I love the outdoors, but I do have one fear. Sometimes when walking to my deer stand in the dark I am afraid that any moment OPRAH is gunna jump out of a tree or bush and eat me. But I dont let my fears keep me away from the woods.



Winfrey will scare anyone!


----------



## T.P. (Sep 30, 2011)

Longstreet1 said:


> I have two young girls nothing scares me!!!!!!!!!



I have 3....and the oldest one of 'em is 15. I'd fight a grizzly with plastic hammer.


----------



## NavyDave (Sep 30, 2011)

I have to admit that it does make you a bit more warey when you see bear tracks in the woods even knowing they won't bother you.  I have seen a cougar in Tx after entering a deer stand.  looked out the window and he was sitting on his honches about 20 yards away looking up at me.  he probably followed me o the stand.  i won't shoot any predator except maybe a yote here and there and I LOVE snakes....try to catch everyone I see.....even the bad ones.  Some I play with and let go and some look great on bows (that rymed!)


----------



## gtfisherman (Sep 30, 2011)

T.P. said:


> I have 3....and the oldest one of 'em is 15. I'd fight a grizzly with plastic hammer.



Dude my wife even rolled laughing at that one.


----------



## Ellbow (Sep 30, 2011)

Longstreet, like your philosophy on the trophy wall for the boys

Not scared of snakes, cougars, lions, tigers, and bears, oh, my, but I can tread air when I see a spider....
El


----------



## doenightmare (Sep 30, 2011)

Mr Etter - I find your accusation insulting. However, I will admit there are a few things in the woods that give me pause. I will list them in order of my fear factor:

1. Bigfoot - nuf said

2. Snakes

3. Spiders

4. Cougars and/or panthers - black, green, don't matter

5. Bats

6. Yotes - more than one only

7. Wild pigs

8. Other hunters

9. Any rabid critter

10. Ticks, chiggers, most any bug

I am not a scardy cat- I'm just cautious.

Oh -I forgot wasps, hornets, etc. If we had bears where I hunt they would make the list......


----------



## jhamilt (Sep 30, 2011)

The only snakes that bother me are the ones I dont see and get too close to. Spiders give me the heeby jeebes if I walk into the web or find them crawling on me while in the stand, otherwise no big deal.


----------



## dawg2 (Sep 30, 2011)

The only thing that really concerns me are rabid critters.  Nothing else gives me much pause.  Most wild things want to avoid the hairless bipeds...


----------



## stick-n-string (Sep 30, 2011)

NavyDave said:


> I have to admit that it does make you a bit more warey when you see bear tracks in the woods even knowing they won't bother you.  I have seen a cougar in Tx after entering a deer stand.  looked out the window and he was sitting on his honches about 20 yards away looking up at me.  he probably followed me o the stand.  i won't shoot any predator except maybe a yote here and there and I LOVE snakes....try to catch everyone I see.....even the bad ones.  Some I play with and let go and some look great on bows (that rymed!)



You didnt catch the copperhead at stewart that i bout stepped on!


----------



## hogdgz (Oct 1, 2011)

The rabid critters are scary!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I had a rabid raccoon get after me when I was about 13. He had no hair and looked realy scary, especialy to a young kid and by myself. I shot him 4 times at almost point blank range with a .410 shotgun before he died, now that is scary, the whole time he was still comeing after me. I was freaked out, my mother called the DNR and they came and picked up the head and confirmed it had rabies, sad thing is we had to put down a puppy that got bit by the coon.


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 1, 2011)

doenightmare said:


> Mr Etter - I find your accusation insulting. However, I will admit there are a few things in the woods that give me pause. I will list them in order of my fear factor:
> 
> 1. Bigfoot - nuf said
> 
> ...





I forgot about chiggers.  I am actually terrified of chiggers.


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 1, 2011)

Etter2 said:


> I forgot about chiggers.  I am actually terrified of chiggers.



i just ride my 4-wheeler in and scare all of them away


----------



## bowboy1989 (Oct 1, 2011)

Etter2 said:


> It seems odd to me that so many people claim to have a passion for the outdoors yet are terrified of apparently everything living out there.
> 
> There is a thread in another forum about cougars.  Apparently half the state will shoot one if they see one out of pure fear.  People also seem to be afraid of bears and all snakes whether venemous or not.  Seems odd to me.  If nature is so terrifying to you, wouldn't you stay at home?



amen I her so many so called outdoorsman scared to death of snakes it just kills me to hear so called hunters and fisherman say that lol i fell thhe same just stay home


----------



## diamondback (Oct 1, 2011)

Spiders get me.I freak out this time of year down here when the banana spiders are everywhere.I cant stand to be walking in the dark and hit a big web 6 feet across and you dont know where the heck that giant spider is.felt one on my neck once and reached back and grabbed a handful of spider.still gives me shivers.

snakes dont scare me but I will still kill any poisonous one I see cause next time I might not see him till its too late.


----------



## fishfryer (Oct 1, 2011)

diamondback said:


> Spiders get me.I freak out this time of year down here when the banana spiders are everywhere.I cant stand to be walking in the dark and hit a big web 6 feet across and you dont know where the heck that giant spider is.felt one on my neck once and reached back and grabbed a handful of spider.still gives me shivers.
> 
> snakes dont scare me but I will still kill any poisonous one I see cause next time I might not see him till its too late.



Where are you seeing those banana spiders? You must live in Costa Rica,or Honduras, or somewhere like that. Those big yellow and black spiders in our woods are orbweavers,really dangerous to insects,not people.


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 1, 2011)

stick-n-string said:


> You didnt catch the copperhead at stewart that i bout stepped on!



Yeah but I did try to get him to bite my snake boot a couple of times!


----------



## NavyDave (Oct 1, 2011)

Etter2 said:


> I forgot about chiggers.  I am actually terrified of chiggers.



X20!!!! and ticks!!!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 1, 2011)

The only thing in the woods that really scares me is the other "hunters" with rifles on the public land around here. Somebody gets shot about every year by somebody popping off a couple at a noise or movement in the bushes.


----------



## dpoole (Oct 1, 2011)

The woods and swamps dont scare me but dont drop me off in downtown ATLANTA at night.. Then i is SCARED ~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 1, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> i just ride my 4-wheeler in and scare all of them away



Somebody came in to my club today 20 minutes after shooting light (scared of the dark I guess) and ran a bunch of deer off right by me.  P1ssed me off big time.


----------



## m1rt2n3 (Oct 1, 2011)

why be afraid when you have a gun


----------



## hummdaddy (Oct 1, 2011)

m1rt2n3 said:


> why be afraid when you have a gun



i think it's bow season


----------



## Necedah (Oct 1, 2011)

A lot of hunters are terrorized by dark woods. I have to walk a friend of mine to his stand in the morning, and wait till he gets up the tree, and than in the evening, I have to go pick him up. He won't come down out of that tree if it's dark.

Dave


----------



## gtfisherman (Oct 1, 2011)

hummdaddy said:


> i think it's bow season



Doesn't mean I don't have a gun...


----------



## m1rt2n3 (Oct 1, 2011)

yep its bow season but a 45 on the side will do


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Necedah said:


> A lot of hunters are terrorized by dark woods. I have to walk a friend of mine to his stand in the morning, and wait till he gets up the tree, and than in the evening, I have to go pick him up. He won't come down out of that tree if it's dark.
> 
> Dave




Time for new friends


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 2, 2011)

I used to be scared of the dark woods, but then I remembered that to be absent from the body is to be present with the Lord.


----------



## Seth carter (Oct 5, 2011)

Necedah said:


> A lot of hunters are terrorized by dark woods. I have to walk a friend of mine to his stand in the morning, and wait till he gets up the tree, and than in the evening, I have to go pick him up. He won't come down out of that tree if it's dark.
> 
> Dave



leave him there for a lil while he come down


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 6, 2011)

got a buddy I helped get into huntin' several years ago and on an evening hunt he misses the best part of the evening 'cause he will not walk out in the dark ...

needless to say I give him a really hard time , he's a big ole boy too ...


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Oct 6, 2011)

I have been truely scared 2 times in the woods. One time was in Talbot, GA. I was following my Dad into a the stand. I guess I was around 10 at the time. We spooked some turkeys and they took off. Sounded like the woods had exploded all around me.  I didn't know what was coming to get me. All I could do was grab my Dad by the legs and hold on tight! After he peeled me off he told me it was turkeys and I would be OK. 

The other time was when me and a couple of guys went with some of the men in our hunting club to track a deer at night. We came to a creek that was a little to deep for us kids, plus it was getting cold. So we stayed on the bank and watched them disappear into the darkness. We turned off our flashlights and stood there in the dark talking. A couple of minutes later, we heard the scariest, blood curtling scream. Then, heard the men yelling what was that, followed by a couple of gun shots, more screams, followed by more gun shots. Mean while, we had all of our flashlights on, standing back to back wondering what was going on. Finally, we saw their lights heading back towards us. They crossed the creek, no deer in tow. But one of them had a small bob cat in hand. Seems it was following the same trail they were and thought he could take em.

Looking back......those are some good memories!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 6, 2011)

When ya`ll are down here in our South Georgia woods and swamps, be particular mindful of "IT"...


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 6, 2011)

Can't honestly say I'm afraid of anything in the woods....BUT I have a healthy respect for things that if I am too stupid at that moment (hey...it happens!) can injure me alot!!!!! Never encountered a bear, hope he doesn't think I smell tasty when I ever get that chance, a  bigcat the same way. Snakes I usually enjoy looking at, and am guilty of picking up many. Ain't skeered of NO spiders!!!!! but watchful for brown recluses when home or my barn!!!them badboys do alot of severe damage....so can the black widow.Tick bites need immediate attention...can be come life threatening if they carry Rocky Mt Spotted fever or a similar dx. I dislike spiderwebs walking in the dark....feels YUKKY!!!! try to keep my bow out in front of me walking to take care of that. I REALLY don't like gun hunters hunting nearby!!!!!! mistaken identity might get me kilt! 
If I had to say something that has given me alot of dread...it'd be a deadfall limb, if I am sitting under that tree. I always check my trees but a wind can change it. I was hit by a fallen limb once hunting under a healthy big oak. Woke up later with blood all over me....now that scared me at the time....
otherwise...the rest of ya'll are scaredy cats!!!!!


----------



## Badddwithabow (Oct 6, 2011)

It's quickly becoming apparent yall gave never had.a big foot after you. I walked up to a.field.edge saw him bout the time he saw me. yall know im a big ol boy out runnibg something isn't in the cards for me. So i square up take off at him trying to call his bluff well it didnt work he came with it right before I got to him a feller stands up from behind his ghost blind n says another step n im shootin lol ok thats all I got dont.get it google ghost blind lol


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 6, 2011)

I've had a lot of close encounters with bears and am really thankful they've all been peaceful (except towards the bear).  I can't imagine being mauled by one.  I am always amazed at how powerful they are....even the small ones.  They always head the other way though, except for the two I've come up on that stood up and stared at me.  Just trying to get a better look though.


----------



## huntfourfun (Oct 6, 2011)

Etter2 said:


> I've had a lot of close encounters with bears and am really thankful they've all been peaceful (except towards the bear).  I can't imagine being mauled by one.  I am always amazed at how powerful they are....even the small ones.  They always head the other way though, except for the two I've come up on that stood up and stared at me.  Just trying to get a better look though.



Unless they are wounded.........and the buddy your hunting with stumbles across her.......and she lets out a loud GROWL......then you might get a little nervous.......


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 6, 2011)

I'm not afraid of the woods, one of the best things in life is sneaking into your hunting spot under the cloak of darkness. Then, as day breaks, trying to see the faint shadows moving through, and identify the sounds of the woodland creatures.

 Now big cities, they scare the heck out of me!  Got to drive into one each day for work, But i figured out the best way to see them is in the rearview mirror of the pick em' up truck!


----------



## Etter2 (Oct 6, 2011)

huntfourfun said:


> Unless they are wounded.........and the buddy your hunting with stumbles across her.......and she lets out a loud GROWL......then you might get a little nervous.......



That did make me a bit unsettled.  It was dark too.  Who this be?


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 6, 2011)

I am in Los Angeles  this week doing an inspection. If y'all think downtown ATL is scary then you need to experience this "zoo" for yourself! Holy Moly! What a bunch of freaks runnin' around this town...  Give me the GA woods in pitch black darkness over this place at any time of the day.

Spiders do give me the "willies" I will admit it but not scared of any other critter or snake. I would rather not run into a skunk for sure though. A face full of that would prolly keep me out of the woods in the dark from then on but for now it ain't happened yet.  

I either sit out opening weekend of general firearms season altogether or hunt in a bow only location.  That's my own self preservation rule cause I am scared of gun hunters I don't know. 

I am also scared to climb into or hunt a stand I did not hang myself.  I carry my own stand in, use it exclusively, and carry it out when I leave.  That's my other self preservation rule.


----------



## Ellbow (Oct 6, 2011)

Ha! Ha! Come on now Timber! Take plenty of pics! Never a dull moment in LA! Yes there are some scary critters there! Enjoy your time there! Oh, the stories I could tell. But I'd rather be in the woods any day of the week and face the creepy crawlies there.
El


----------



## Bowyer29 (Oct 6, 2011)

Etter2 said:


> Time for new friends



Man, I was thinking that!!!


----------



## Garcia Mitchler (Oct 6, 2011)

ummmm, hello! Those spiders are all placed as evil spies by the Georgia Yeti... and I don't trust them... had my flashlight go dead one fall coming out and I was 'a whippin that arrow in front gettin out!

I'm a stupid man... I've picked up copperheads, gone after water moccosins, chased after grizzlies in Alaska, swum around sharks... but let one of those so called "Gorb" big brown rear-end'd short legged fall spiders get on me, and I'll scream like a woman! (sorry TNGIRL)


----------



## coolbreezeroho (Oct 6, 2011)

Been worried one time.....Hunting in a swamp and I am standing on  60 yards of high ground that seemed to be a lot bigger the last time I walked around it ......Whys that stick I marked the ground with now 6 feet out in the water .........  Guess it time to head back out ......


----------



## broadhead (Oct 6, 2011)

the only thing worse than being afraid of things in the woods is being allergic to them....

I really can't think of anything that I am afraid of. A rabid animal would cause me concern. We had a rabid fox come up in the yard once when I was a kid. It acted really crazy and aggressive.


----------

